
Elon Musk's boring machine completes the first section of an LA tunnel - IsaakTech
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/29/elon-musks-boring-machine-completes-the-first-section-of-an-la-tunnel.html
======
drpgq
I have to admit I'm curious as to whether Musk can accomplish something here.
Costs and time to build new subway lines are ridiculous in North America.

------
nusq
I'm a fan of Elon but I think geology will hit him in the face.

------
perseusprime11
Somebody stop him!!! He's drilling holes into Earth.

